# I Need Help...



## OKane (27 May 2008)

Hi, I'm a Pte. in my cadet corps and I need some help with my uniform among other things. First I need to learn how to properly roll up the sleeves on my combat shirt. I would really appreciate the help. Thanks.   :-\


----------



## PMedMoe (27 May 2008)

There is a Cadet sub-forum located here:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,12.0.html

It may be a better place to post a question such as this.


----------



## OKane (27 May 2008)

Thank You for the link. ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 May 2008)

OKane said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm a Pvt in my cadet corps and I need some help with my uniform among other things. First I need to learn how to properly roll up the sleeves on my combat shirt. I would really appreciate the help. Thanks.   :-\



Have you tried asking at you Corps? I'm sure the senior cadets and officers can help you.


----------

